# Sannie's Fast Shipping



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

I ordered feminized Herijuana seeds from Sannie's on 9/24, and received them TODAY 9/30.  I live in the southeastern US.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey Auburn, very cool. can you post the addy here? Is it sannieseeds.com? I would like to get some of those seeds as well.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Auburn, very cool. can you post the addy here? Is it sannieseeds.com? I would like to get some of those seeds as well.



Here's the link to the seeds I bought from them:

hXXp://www.sanniesshop.com/herijuana-feminized-en.html


----------



## 20/420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I ordered feminized Herijuana seeds from Sannie's on 9/24, and received them TODAY 9/30.  I live in the southeastern US.



I have some herijuana reg seeds, was wondering about the strain. Have you grown it before. I know its supposed to be a good medical strain but I'm trying to find more info on which conditions it works best with..


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 3, 2013)

20/420 said:
			
		

> I have some herijuana reg seeds, was wondering about the strain. Have you grown it before. I know its supposed to be a good medical strain but I'm trying to find more info on which conditions it works best with..



I've never grown Herijuana.  But I've got 5 feminized seeds soaking right now.  Wish me luck.

I've read about this strain extensively, and it's supposed to be GREAT for pain relief...especially migraine headache and general head pain relief...which should be great for my wife, who has TMJ and the associated pain...


----------



## stonedagain714 (Jan 17, 2015)

ive grown out selene from sannie.was good enough that i ordered again,just received them today.8 days to midwest from the day he sent them.i did use the send cash option and saved 20%.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 17, 2015)

I just harvested a freebie calledJack Herijunna,


----------

